# Interior mini-horns for waterflow



## cheyer (Apr 3, 2010)

We have a local ordinance requiring interior horns for notification upon waterflow from the sprinkler system. This is in addition to the interconnected smokes.

Our general intent is one or more on each level of the house. The smokes are typically listed at 85db....and we shoot for 75db at the pillow. So that should meet that in itself...IF the smoke is operable.

First question is, what other agencies require this?

If you do....do you require the mini-horns to emit the code 3 temporal sound like the smokes or do you leave them with the steady state sound?

HAve you went away from this requirement and relied solely on the smoke alarms for notification.

I also understand that many of you may not (PRESENTLY)..have residential sprinklers....but this may apply to you before too long.

Thank you.


----------



## peach (Apr 3, 2010)

did we (ICC) buy into the local flow horns for SFD sprinklers?  I don't remember seeing that in the sigificant changes.

I would think water falling on you is interior notification enough.

Dio SFD sprinklers need an exterior water gong like commercial systems?

wow!


----------



## cheyer (Apr 3, 2010)

Our requirement has been in place before I started here......I'm assuming this may have started because of the size of houses in our city....nonetheless, if its within reason, I'd rather a little too much notification than not enough


----------



## FM William Burns (Apr 4, 2010)

Residential Sprinkler Waterflow Notification

We do not require them since 13D and P2904 do not require them if the house has NFPA 72 compliant smoke alarms.  We have recommended them in the event the homeowner has concerns for false activation but also educate them on the extreem rare occurances of this.  In the event they desire a waterflow alarm we advise them to have the tone different from the required smoke alarm tones for the pourpose of distinct recognition of waterflow.


----------



## cda (Apr 5, 2010)

we do not have large enough homes to sprinkle, but we do sprinkle our townhouse complexes and do require minimum db level, so normaly theydo a mini horn in each bedroom

I think soome sort of notification of flow should be in place, because you may have a fire in a room with no smoke alarm and waerflow in that room, I would want to know that water is flowing as soon as possible.


----------



## cheyer (Apr 5, 2010)

CDA,

that's my exact thought process as well......


----------



## beach (Apr 8, 2010)

We require connection to smokes and an exterior bell........ I guess you'd have to be on fire to feel the water falling on you.....


----------



## AegisFPE (Apr 12, 2010)

Sounds like another way to increase the cost of RFSS.

If the intent of RFSS is truly life safety, if smoke were threatening the occupants they should be alerted via the interconnected smoke alarms regardless of whether the fire were in a closet where no detection was provided (such as where the smoke leaked out into the hall).

If the sprinkler system suppresses the fire and nobody wakes up all night and the occupants find soggy carpet in the morning, they are alive and traded water damage for fire damage (and quite possibly their lives).

If a homeowner desired to elect some notification of RFSS operation, then it would seem a single exterior bell could suffice.

I do not want to pay for extras,  such as mini horns in every room, an FDC, sprinkler protection in the garage or every closet (or whatever a good-intending AHJ adds beyond the text of NFPA 13D to their local ordinance), just because the local authority thinks it's a good idea.

Give me the justification, or get out of my house -  I'll take my chances with water damage!


----------

